# Thermal Dynamics Plasma cutter



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The local pawnshop has a Thermal Dynamics Pak Master 25 plasma machine and I am trying to determine its value. The machine is intact and well cared for and looks barely used. The torch end seems in good order also. There is no manual or spare parts. My opinion is that it is suitable to cut only to 1/4" thickness. All inputs/comments appreciated!


----------



## mohillbilly (Mar 24, 2005)

I use a thermal dynamics at work on occaision. Cant remember the model # of it off hand. But I can say it has done a very good job on practically everything i have wanted it to cut. I think the largst material I have cut with it was .375" steel plate. But it is a little slower at that thickness. It will fly along on .25" and thinner. Waht are your intensions for this unit? stainless, aluminum? If you plan on using it for thick steel stock, I suggest using a good ole torch rig. Any good used unit will probably run at least 4-500 dollars if not more.

Just be sure you have an air compressor that is big enough to keep up with it if plan on using it extensivly. We have 2 100hp compressors at our plant so thats not an issue. Another thing, if you do get one, make sure you feed it clean and dry air.

Also you will need a supplier for the "consumables", such aas the cutting tips and such. I would love to have one here at the shop at home. But my cutting torch does all I ask of it so I cant justify the cost of a plasma cutter.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

mohillbilly, thanks for responding.
I plan on just using the plasma cutter here on the farm. I have an acetylene outfit but I sometimes work on purchased salvage autos/trucks that I use for the farm vehicles. I find that the price of oxygen and acetylene for me is too expensive since I use so little. I have plenty of compressed air but I do not have a dryer/filter on its output. How clean does the compressed air have to be? I use synthetic oil in a piston compressor that is an industrial brand and the amount of carryover in oil is not noticeable. What pressure is the air typically delivered to a plasma cutter?


----------



## mohillbilly (Mar 24, 2005)

Typically, I run the plasma cutter at line pressure. which is around 110 psi. But I am sure it would do well at 75 or 80 psi. 

As far as the air quality is concerned, check on a few things. does the cutter have a round black canister on the back? if so that is a built in dryer. However, I would still run a seperate filter/water seperator coming of your compressor. Never seen it, but I hear that moisture in the air will cause arcing and poor quality cuts.

If you are working on cutting up or modifying cars and trucks for farm use, a plasme cutter will do everything shy of cutting the engine block in half! 

Keep this in mind also, compressed air is expensive. That compressor runnin at a full head of steam for a long time will run up your electric bill ! 

But for ease of use and convience, a plasma cutter is the way too go.

one more thing, a regular oxy/act face sheild is not dark enough, and a welding helmet is too dark. you will need a # ( crap, i forget what i use) !!!I will let you know wheni find out!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I now own the plama cutter. Next purchase will be for a pair of glasses to enable me to see what I am doing!


----------



## mohillbilly (Mar 24, 2005)

Well? Hows it workin for ya?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have not been able to get a pair of glasses shade 5 as yet. It does work but without being able to see what I am doing you can guess the results, hehe.



mohillbilly said:


> Well? Hows it workin for ya?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

agmantoo said:


> I have not been able to get a pair of glasses shade 5 as yet. It does work but without being able to see what I am doing you can guess the results, hehe.


PS, I did get a good deal on the unit, $150. The pawnshop had not heard of the brand before and considered it as low quality. I found that the original price was in excess of $1300.


----------



## mohillbilly (Mar 24, 2005)

150 bucks? I will give you 200 for it! and a night with my ole lady! LOL! good deal!

Just remember to run clean dry air through it and enjoy.....

PS if you can wire it for 240, do so.


----------

